# Fry closeups



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I found some really interesting pictures of fry so had to share.
10 day old fry have the weridest tails.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Those are very neat- and quite accurate to. I have some 22 day olds and they look exactly like the one at 20 days. They are so cute! I think I watched them for 15 minutes lol. I saw one yawn! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome. Where did you get the images?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

these are so cool! Can you imagine sitting there, waiting for the babies to hatch, or what kind of setup they needed to get these pictures?! 

Very awesome, thank you for sharing, I may have squee'd.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

awesome! Never knew their actual form until now. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

They look like aliens when they hatch but gah that 10 days old is toooooo cute, those big eyes.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

MattsBettas said:


> Those are very neat- and quite accurate to. I have some 22 day olds and they look exactly like the one at 20 days. They are so cute! I think I watched them for 15 minutes lol. I saw one yawn! Thanks for sharing!


They are so addictive to watch lol. They always suck me into watching them. Aw yours have reached the cute baby fish stage :-D

Jayloo, I just typed close up betta fry into google and found this site.
http://www.lotsoffish.net/Breeding-Egg-Layers.html

Would be painful trying to get photos of them. Im glad they did though, its interesting to know what they really look like instead of small faces with tails lol


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Really cool website. Thanks for sharing!


----------

